# I Scream, You Scream...



## Tuna (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 21, 2008)

wow. i love it!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2008)

Yessss!
This is a typical "Tuna". Good one! Here lies your strength. Wow. Really good!


----------



## abraxas (Sep 22, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## IanRB (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha wow i did scream, thats scary but a great shot


----------



## Silihari (Sep 25, 2008)

That is creepy! But a good shot too lol.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha good shot, but freaky:lmao:


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 26, 2008)

Ahhhh....  Classic Tuna shot here!  :thumbup:


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Sep 26, 2008)

Great shot!, was it staged or you stumbled upon it???


----------



## mukti (Sep 26, 2008)

Evocative..the photo tells a story!Great one


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow what a great shot. Talk about giving me the creeps. Fantastic!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 26, 2008)

As always, your photographs absolutely blow me away.  :hail:


----------



## Alpha (Sep 26, 2008)

****ing fantastic

Is that Bev's in CaryTown?


----------



## Tuna (Sep 27, 2008)

Alpha said:


> ****ing fantastic
> 
> Is that Bev's in CaryTown?




YES!!!

Tuna


----------



## Tuna (Sep 27, 2008)

ShakeyBlakey said:


> Great shot!, was it staged or you stumbled upon it???




Not staged...captured as found.

Tuna


----------



## JSmith (Sep 28, 2008)

That's creepy!
And you have 666 posts :O


----------



## holga girl (Sep 28, 2008)

this is one of the best photographs i have seen in a very long time. i am compelled to stare at it over and over again... and discover something new each time. fantastic.


----------



## SympL (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry I'm late, Tuna.
Wonderful image, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 1, 2008)

If it wasn't for the bump by SympL I might have missed this - thanks! I've only been around for a few weeks here, but you really have a characteristic style, Tuna. Great shot - you really do find tons of things to stay interested in within the frame, as holga girl mentioned. Creepy as hell, too..


----------



## roberthphoto (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow very creepy! Great capture!


----------



## KabeXTi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm with everyone else here.  Amazing photo!


----------

